# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I have this laptop with 3 Partitions

The main partition got corrupted and apparently wiped so all windows folders have been deleted and a low level format carried out

I still have the recovery sector

Just wondering how to reinstall it back onto the main partition

I tried F8 and it took me to a screen to choose language but after that it said "You must log in to access system recovery options"

I guess user data has been wiped from the main partition ?

Are there any other keys to press on startup to access the Recovery partition ?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*



> If the computer is running, shut it down by clicking start, then shut down again.
> Press and hold "0" (zero) key on your keyboard and then depress the computers power switch. When the computer turns on, the Toshiba HDD Recovery Uitlity Screen will appear, presenting 3 options, just choose Restore Original Factory Image.
> Press 1 to restore your hard disk drive to its original factory default. A confirmation message will appear, indicating that all data will be overwritten and lost during the restore process. Be sure to back up all important files before proceeding.
> Click Yes to begin restoration, A message will appear once the operation is finished, indicating that the HDD has been restored.
> Press any key to restart the computer.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Thanks - I did that

Kept my finger on the 0 for 5 mins

White writing to start with - then blank

lifted off after 5 mins, then the white line came across, but resorted to the usual startup repair


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Just press down the zero key until you see the white text then let go.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Same result - sorry

Startup repair starts

I had an iso from Digitalriver.com that enabled me to do a reinstall or repair using the product id on the laptop windows sticker

_Link removed_

Would that or a similar idea work


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Yes, that should work.

The Repair option should give you the Recovery Environment where you can select HDD Recovery, but you can also stick the disk in after you switch on and install Win 7 onto the C: drive so there is something on there so you will be able to reboot while pressing F8 to go into the RE as you would normally.

I'm not sure if the COA sticker key will work with that as when I was experimenting with a Win 7 ISO from the same source, I had to use Toshiba's generic key to activate Windows, but I believe you can ignore the prompt for that and it will run as a trial version - but never tried that.

However I will PM you the generic key which is the same for both my Satellites (UK) - (courtesy of Belarc Advisor) which may work for you.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Got your PM reply and as all assistance has to done on the open forum, then I'll continue on here.

The COA Sticker key would only activate if you were using OEM install disks and it's possible that their generic keys relate to batches or regions which is probably why mine didn't work for you.

I don't think MS is giving a Win 7 90 day trial any longer as I can only find one for Win 8 Download Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation and that would at least put an OS into the C: drive for you to use the normal route to the RE, but it would seem from the info in the article that you require MS to activate it for the 90 day trial.

If it rejected the generic key for the fresh install, then trying the Upgrade option which you can get when you boot up with the Win 7 ISO may also not work - that always failed to complete on mine, but to give that a go then you will need to go into the BIOS by tapping F2 as you switch on, then use the cursor keys to navigate to BIOS and move the CD/DVD to the top above SSD/HDD - insert the disk then press F10 to Save and Exit then follow the prompts as it reboots.

The Hardware guys may know of a better workaround but that's the best I can come up with from my experience, although it may be possible to install a trial version (only) of Ubuntu but I don't have any experience of using that.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Thanks

I have Wins 7 on here now and downloading updates etc

No mention of needing to be activated within so many days. Although when I type activate in the search box and attempt activation, it still won't accept the keys ??

Anyway, I was also hoping that by pressing F8, it would get me to the Recovery Environment so I could choose Toshiba Recovery, but all it has on that subject is "Windows Image" recovery......


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

When you get through with the Windows Updates - which I wouldn't have bothered with if I was only using its install to get to the RE and especially if it won't accept the key, go Start then type *diskmgmt.msc* then press Enter and you should have something like mine if your Recovery partition (Data D is intact.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

I got this......


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

That looks good.

When you tap F8 on boot and select Repair your Computer and you get past the language and computer name confirmations - which options of repair does it give you ?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Just Windows Image, along with the usual Command Prompt, System Restore etc


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

My Toshibas list it as Toshiba HDD recovery so I will have to assume that the Windows Image must be the equivalent.

What happens when you select that ?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

It tries to look for a system image but says it cant find it

Advanced will try and look for drivers or an image on a network....


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Question is - Windows is working OK with this download I got from DigitalRiver - no mention about activation

Will it go on ????


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

It would have helped if you had created a recovery disk or the Toshiba recovery disks that you would have been able to reimage the computer with a factory reset, but if you have Internet on this computer now (not sure which one you are using to post), then download Belarc Advisor Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit, for software, hardware and security configuration information on your computer. Software license management, IT asset management, cyber security audits, and more. and when it has completed its audit of your system, scroll down to Manage all your software licenses where you will see the product keys.

Next to the OEM one for Win 7 in brackets is the 25 character generic key, similar to the one that I PM'd you with - which will activate your fresh install should you be presented with a prompt for it.

It seems as if the path to the recovery partition must be corrupt and you probably will no longer have a Toshiba folder in All programs to create its Media Recovery disks.

To restore this now to how it was out of the box, you would need to contact Toshiba for a set of OEM disks which they would probably charge you for.

How are you getting on with installing the drivers as the ISO doesn't include any ?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Thanks for that

It is the same key you gave me, but when I try to activate it, it reports an error....


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

That's strange...

I know you've already sat through one reinstall, but try the procedure as I've described to boot up with the ISO and select the Upgrade option to see if it will take the key then or try the clean install again ??

The Upgrade option when I tried it took ages, just for it to fail near the end and it reverted to the previous install (twice), but you may fare better.

You can only get the Upgrade option when booting up with the disk, but the install option is done by inserting the disk after you have switched on.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/va...3&GenuineInfo=4004F00C&ls=1&PageName=validate

Went to this page and it ran a utility, then it came up with this attachment picture which said it was activated

:hide:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Great !! - it must have accepted the key after all - haven't a clue why it gave you an error though, but if it works....:dance:

The Balarc report also gives the computer full make & model including the Short Model No. at the top right on the page.

Use these details when you go to Toshiba Support to ensure you get the correct drivers for your model number.

It's best if you Google for *toshiba driver support <country>* as they have different links for the US, UK, Europe and Asia, so the appropriate links will display for you.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Yep

Went to device manager and all drivers were ok - no exclamation marks - weird

Tried slui.exe again and keeps reporting "The product id you typed is invalid - please contact MS"

Anyway - I will play along and keep fingers crossed I don't have the countdown message for Activation !!

Cheers


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L500 Recovery*

Glad you got it sorted even if it was Plan B with not being able to factory reset, but if you're happy then you can use the Thread Tools dropdown to Mark this thread as Solved and hope you're not back in 90 days :smile:

Tom.


----------

